# Chernobyl - March 2015



## LittleOz (Apr 11, 2015)

What can I say about Chernobyl? The place is simply awesome! It had been at the very top of my wish list ever since I started exploring. Reading Urbanx's annual reports and seeing the almost constant stream of amazing shots on FB from those lucky enough to have already been just fuelled my desire to get out there. 

When Mr Dan mentioned there were a couple of spaces left on their upcoming trip I jumped at the chance. Huge thanks go out to Mr Dan for the invite, GPSJim for organizing the whole shebang and driving our urbex bus, also for the rest of the gang (non members) who helped make it one of the most adventurous and laugh out loud weeks of my life. A special mention has to go to Henery who proved to be up for absolutely anything and to Eugene for providing the constant Maggie/Cheltenham Market soundtrack. Oh, and to Eric too 

Trying to whittle down 700 shots to just 20 or so (sorry there's 31) for this report wasn't easy, so here's a fairly random selection of some of my favourites. Hopefully a few slightly different ones to the usual fare.


Nice light in a random room








The iconic ferris wheel







The view from the top of the ferris wheel







The post office



















End of the day













Disused train track







Reactor 4, up close and personal







The new shelter object, nearing completion







The Bridge of Death







Bottles (makes a change from jars)







Pripyat Hospital































There has to be one from the swimming pool







And the adjoining basketball court







The children's unused gasmasks in the school







Hello Teddy







Duga abstract







1985 calendar







Left behind







Custom boots







Reactor 2 control room







Inside the unfinished building to house reactors 5 & 6













Prometheus statue from Pripyat relocated to Chernobyl







Time to go








Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful set mate..nice to see you got the ferris wheel shot in..This is so high on my list it's unbelievable.well done and glad you enjoyed it


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 11, 2015)

Awesome collection of photos, mate  Love the Hello Teddy shot and the last Chernobyl shot outside our apartments. An amazing trip!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 11, 2015)

Outstanding mate
Really jealous; a trip here for me is not likely to bear fruit for a few years yet

I think the swimming pool shot is my favorite there


----------



## HughieD (Apr 12, 2015)

What a set of stunning and brilliantly haunting pictures. Completely awesome.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 12, 2015)

WOW. What a set you have there. Id say the best set from yourself ive seen. Great location this, and one I wanna visit.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome shots from different angles,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brickworx (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow, great pics from a great place....bet it was an amazing trip, thanks.


----------



## Rob2210 (Apr 12, 2015)

Love the post office shot


----------



## Dugie (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome shots and I am so jealous  This is a must see for me as well and I hope I manage to get it done.

Again great photos mate, thanks for posting them.

Dugie


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 27, 2015)

*Crackin set that is!! *


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

Amazing set mate! Glad you all had fun!


----------



## Rob2210 (Apr 29, 2015)

Shame you didn't manage to snap the sandwich making fox that's all over the news atm


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 29, 2015)

These pictures certainly do your trip justice. Amazing.


----------



## Wernok (Apr 29, 2015)

Mega wow! Wonderful photographs and I'm sure you had a great time.
What's it like there now? Is it still dangerous?


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 29, 2015)

Rob2210 said:


> Shame you didn't manage to snap the sandwich making fox that's all over the news atm



Didn't see any foxes. Met a stray dog in Pripyat hospital but he didn't have sandwiches


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 29, 2015)

I want to see this place! Fabulous shots


----------



## Rob2210 (Apr 29, 2015)

News update about Chernobyl


----------



## Fear345 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just WOW pictures like that are pure art.


----------

